# Center hill Tn 3-24-2015



## the ben pearson hunter (Mar 28, 2015)

We finally found some fish back in creeks up here around school. Overall 4 of us boated 53 commons, some bigmouth and black buffalo and a few drum.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 28, 2015)

I need to come that way then. Don't find many buffalo in sc


----------

